# Quinton Jackson vs. Satoshi Ishii Set For Bellator 157



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Bellator 157 has a main event. Bellator officials confirmed to MMAjunkie that the event will be headlined by Quinton “Rampage” Jackson vs. Satoshi Ishii in Ishii’s Bellator debut.
> 
> Bellator 157 takes place on June 24th in St. Louis. The main card will air on Spike TV and the card will be the second “Dynamite” card featuring MMA fights and GLORY kickboxing matches.


Might put some money of Ishii for the upset here.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Wonder if this is gonna be at HW, Ishii is a decent sized HW so I'm not convinced he'd go to 205.

EDIT:

I stand corrected his last fight was at 205 apparently!


----------

